# KU-Band Satellites



## GiantsFan383

what satellites do i have to be able to "see" with a full ku band setup. I just ordered a motorized dish and a receiver to come in the mail. I live in new Jersey and I just got that cell phone app but I need to know what satellites I would be able to catch. I think my yard will be ok since i have good signals on directv and dish but I just want to make sure if i need to see the whole arc..oh and I was wondering are all the satellites the same elevation?

Thanks for your help


----------



## sattvmax

For a single satellite position, you'll need to decide what satellite you want receive, then work out the elevation and azimuth of that particular satellite. Have a look at lyngsat for a satellite (and the orbital position) and channel listings on that satellite. Then work out the elevation and azimuth angles using an online dish aiming calculation tool. Using those elevation and azimuth angles with a compass and angle finder should help to determine if there is a direct line of site view from your house. Setting up a motorised dish will require knowing where several satellites are across the sky to use as references when setting up. As a minimum three satellite will be required - one in the eastern horizon, one from the western horizon and one directly above (or closest you can get to being directly above). Good luck !


----------



## P Smith

NO, not on same elevation - your HH motor(if you did its install correctly) would follow Clark's Belt (see Wiki) and you must find many sats - check Lyngsat site for full list.


----------



## GiantsFan383

THanks or all your help. I have a dish @ galaxy 19 now. It's good stuff like al jazeera,pres tv, and other radio channels. I want to put other satellites on the roof instead of the motor and point in different directions with a switchbox.


----------



## P Smith

if you have one receiver or using one receiver one time, you'll be better with HH motor - you can pickup much more sats


----------



## GiantsFan383

P Smith said:


> if you have one receiver or using one receiver one time, you'll be better with HH motor - you can pickup much more sats


ok thanks


----------



## iceman382

The way to go is with a motorized setup.
The other post is correct in that it will follow the Clark Belt arc of satellites.
Notice I said "arc"......

It is very important when installing a motorized setup that your *vertical mast is* *100% plumb*. In that way, the satellite will turn exactly on the full arc of the Clark Belt satellite range.

Ice...:hi:


----------



## P Smith

It's just the reflector and LNBF will follow sats on the arc...


----------



## kenglish

I'm in the process of "tweaking" my setup, after installing a motor. If you've seen the photos I posted before, I've changed to a heavier mount (from a "SuperDISH"), using the existing home-made support.

Right now, I get about 4 sats...I need to re-tap the three leveling feet (made of pipe flanges), since they are not quite able to make the support perfectly plumb. I should be able to get about 8 or 10 sats from my (restricted-view) balcony location.

I'll post some photos in a few days.


----------



## kenglish

Here's the photo....still need to neaten-up the cables.
Using a Stab 90 motor and a SuperDISH mount, with a 0.85m Ku dish.


----------



## sadoun

Look on Lyngsat for the list of satellites available to you:
http://www.lyngsat.com/america.html

Also SatBeams footprints come in handy. Select the satellite name (KU band) and click on your location on the google map. It will till you the size of antenna required, and angles.
http://satbeams.com/footprints?lat=0&lng=0&zoom=1&beam=5470


----------

